# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Embalse Itoiz,¿qué capacidad(hm3) a cota 540 msnm?

## No desarrollista

Me explico. Querría saber qué capacidad tendría el embalse de Itoiz(en Navarra,CHEbro) si se hubiera optado por salvar el idílico pueblico de Artozqui,ya inundado,en la cola del embalse. Artozqui estaba a 550 msnm.Por lo tanto,¿qué capacidad tiene Itoiz más o menos en la cota 540 y 545 msnm? He intentado enterarme visitando las gráficas de esta web,pero no he sabido hacerlo.

----------


## No desarrollista

No obstante,querría saber como enterarme sobre los hm3 a la cota que sea,sin andar preguntándo o molestando a otros.¿cómo se puede saber,en esa web de SEPREM,en esta de EMBALSE.NET,en la de CHEbro.....? Gracias.

----------


## NoRegistrado

La cota del cauce está en la cota 481 m.s.n.m. y la de coronación en la 592. Si se deja en la cota 540-545, y teniendo en cuenta que en los embalses la mayor capacidad del almacenamiento se obtiene en los últimos metros de altura, es decir que almacena muchísimo más en los últimos 10 metros que en los 10 primeros, es posible que la capacidad se hubiera quedado muy reducida.
 La cifra, a lo mejor alguien te la puede decir exactamente. Pero posiblemente pueda ser alrededor del 30% de la que tiene actualmente. Es una suposición sin ningún valor, pero para hacerse una idea, puede ayudar.

La ficha del SEPREM: http://www.seprem.es/ficha.php?idpresa=556&p=22#

Saludos. Miguel

 PD: antes te he puesto un mensaje con datos equivocados porque he mirado Itoiz pero el dique del Collado:  http://www.seprem.es/ficha.php?idpresa=557&p=22

Ya lo he puesto correctamente.

----------


## Luján

Hola!

Siempre puedes pedir a la CHE los datos históricos del embalse del primer año de llenado o segundo, o aquél en el que alcanzara dicha cota al llenar. Para ello, en la web del SAIH de la CHE tienes una página donde te da las instrucciones:

http://195.55.247.237/saihebro/index...ricos/peticion

El código de la estación de Itoiz es E075.

Quizás te sirva también el anuario de aforos del MAGRAMA:

http://sig.magrama.es/aforos/

----------


## No desarrollista

Gracias por vuestras respuestas. He preguntado por Twitter a SAIHEbro y ya me han respondido.Gracias.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Gracias por vuestras respuestas. He preguntado por Twitter a SAIHEbro y ya me han respondido.Gracias.


Me alegro.
Por curiosidad podías ponerlo aquí, siempre aprendería algo nuevo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No desarrollista

> Me alegro.
> Por curiosidad podías ponerlo aquí, siempre aprendería algo nuevo.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Cota 540 msnm--- 83 hm3
Cota 545 ---------103 hm3
Cota 550 ---------127 hm3

----------

NoRegistrado (25-feb-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Cota 540 msnm--- 83 hm3
> Cota 545 ---------103 hm3
> Cota 550 ---------127 hm3


 Muchas gracias.
 Prácticamente he acertado. El 30% de 417 es 125,1. Un poco por encima...
Saludos. Miguel

----------

